# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  24 with thinning front hair and receding temples?

## Aperson

Hi,

First off I have read alot over the past few days and took in alot of information regarding this and have also booked a GP appointment to get some advice in person but meanwhile i would like some opinions from from people outside my family.

So over the last year or so i have been travelling and have had poor nutrition, i ALWAYS wear hats and tie my hair back and only wash my hair once a week with water, and occasionally shampoo and condition my hair once a month which when i do i notice alot of hair coming out, so i presume all of this hasn't helped.

Regardless i have looked back at pictures from infant and teen years ( I'm 24 now) and i always have had a high hair line with the widows peak. But i have noticed recently my hairs around my temples and the front of my forehead getting thin and looks receding however the rest of my hair is very thick as it has always been so i would like some opinions on if i am balding, maturing, receding or just damaged hair.

Thanks!

----------


## WHTC Clinic

As a young male, you'll notice more recession on the hairline.  You need a balanced and healthy diet if you want to keep your existing hair and better your predicament.  Medical therapy, supplements, and non-surgical treatments are key to providing the necessary energy for keeping your existing hair and allowing it to grow.  As you approach age thirty, you will see more significant signs of hair loss, especially if you don't do anything to help your hair.  Basically, miniaturization is occurring while your hairline is naturally receding; hair is growing weaker, slower, and less pigmented.  Inquire about the benefits of treatments such as platelet-rich plasma, Help Hair vitamins and protein, and Lasercap.

----------


## Parker317

I honestly think it's just a maturing hairline. At least you've noticed it now.. Keep an eye on the front middle of you hairline, if that starts to thin then worry a bit. Then the crown would be next.

But I don't think you have anything to worry about, just accept the fact every hairline will recede abit when older.

----------


## StevenLaventine

Keep an eye out with photos in the next couple months. If you see any receding, then I would advise you to visit a dermatologist.

In the meantime, you can change your diet habits (healthier), take vitamins (especially biotin), change your shampoo (I would recommend Pura D'or or Phytoworx's) and massage your head once in a while. You can read more about receding hairlines & hair loss on www.rescuemyhair.net

----------

